# Unfriendly



## Otis 854 (Nov 9, 2013)

This little guys spot to hide is right next to my desk. I don't think he likes me much. Always butting the glass when I sit or move.....Guess my room is his now....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

most piranhas are shy and skittish and usually hide if you give them hiding spots.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very fine


----------

